# Anyone Had Neuropsychological Testing Done?



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

As an ARDS survivor, much testing and rehabilitation were done on me in 2009 after coming out of a coma. I've come a long way, but still things are different within the brain. At times it can be very frustrating. My therapist suggested I return to the psychologist who did the initial testing. I finally got an appointment last week. After a few random tests, he ordered a big series of testing which took almost 4 hours to complete. I got a call from his office this morning. They requested I come in Wednesday morning for further testing. Now I'm wondering (and concerned) exactly where this is going.

Neuropsychological testing is normally done where there is brain injury (strokes, accidents, oxygen deprivation, etc.). Anyone else familiar with this type of testing? If so, what was the outcome? Rehabilitation? Disability?


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

827Aug said:


> As an ARDS survivor, much testing and rehabilitation were done on me in 2009 after coming out of a coma. I've come a long way, but still things are different within my brain. At times it can be very frustrating. My therapist suggested I return to the psychologist who did the initial testing. I finally got an appointment last week. After a few random tests, he ordered a big series of testing which took almost 4 hours to complete. I got a call from his office this morning. They requested I come in Wednesday morning for further testing. Now I'm wondering (and concerned) exactly where this is going.
> 
> Neuropsychological testing is normally done where there is brain injury (strokes, accidents, oxygen deprivation, etc.). Anyone else familiar with this type of testing? If so, what was the outcome? Rehabilitation? Disability?


ARDS? I've never had testing done. Don't be worried - sounds like they're just being careful.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks. I've yet to find other ARDS survivors. Many don't survive the condition and those who do have some major health problems. I was thinking someone (or a family member) may have had a stroke and had to take this battery of tests.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

No, and had an oxygen deprivation situation that was different than what you experienced - intermittent seasonal anaphylaxis resulting in low sustained oxygen levels (due to lungs being filled with fluid and not receiving prompt or accurate treatment or followup for several months, a few years in a row...) and funky electrolytes, causing some brain malfunctions of various sorts. I had an MRI and some neurotransmitter tests done as well as some psych/brain injury assessments done. Basically what I've done is not to worry about the specific damage but focus on exploring what I can do. Testing is testing but life is life and the brain is a mysterious thing. I can't count any more (I used to be a statistician) but I get by okay have adapted. I notice I use less white-out in my checkbook, but it still doesn't balance good enough though. I don't wear a watch any more since more often than not I can't read it correctly, it causes more stress than time-keeping functioning. Life has got interesting, but it hasn't stopped!

Try to focus more on how to live your life and different avenues of exploration that are opened by what you lost, and not focus on the concept of 'normalcy'. 

I had a huge surprise recently. I can recall music in my head, play entire songs that I've heard a few times without even trying. I could never do that before. I saw a movie with French the other day and did not even have to translate, and it has been a very long while since that language came naturally to me (childhood second language). I also have a much better memory for people-related things and have an easier time smiling and am much much much more coordinated than I used to be when it comes to intuitive non-thought movements. I took archery, realized as well my rock climbing skills were much improved than before damage, and whereas before had two left feet have excelled in ballroom dance with very little effort. It's like some switch that was unnecessary or overdeveloped in the first place, was disabled. I have entirely different pathways than before. The upside of being brain-damaged is that I've learned to let some things slide because I don't have a rat's a** chance of dealing with them anyway. One issue is that I sometimes lose track of time, in that I can easily find myself in the same mental space I was in 20 years ago. The continuity has been damaged, and I find that following the mental path along the timeline is important. I have to spend some time every day meditating or having quiet time to put myself in the correct time-space continuum. The Dalai Lama discusses the concept of mind and consciousness and this timeline in his book "How to Practice the Way to a Meaningful Life" in the last chapters: specifically page 176 paperback edition. I would imagine that a coma created a situation of a lack of consciousness. I never went 'all the way' in that respect, but was symptomatic to the point where I had a CT scan a couple months prior to the MRI. I also got tested for street drugs and was almost psychiatrically committed. Niiiiiiice. There is still some confusion as to what really happened because of improper medical care and some neglect and lack of supervision/care at home. At some point, all I can say is some things in life just shake your head at, there will never be a finite explanation and as humans we like to have explanations, but where did the assumption come from that there is an explanation for every phenomena? 

Try to take anything that is conveyed to you in a scientific manner, with a grain of salt. Modern medical care is in some ways still in the dark ages.

Focus instead on what your life offers you now.
But as an aside, do ask for a list of symptoms or a self-assessment checklist that can be used by you or close friend/family to keep an eye on things. Those are very helpful in after-care.

Was your coma caused by an accident or a medical condition or was it medically induced following an accident or surgery?

If you are concerned you can ask for a referral to a specialty medical center, if you're not at one already. I know that Dartmouth here in the states has some specialty care related to coma recovery, and they tend to take a holistic approach. 

I know my bottom line is that my brain will never be what it was. But I also find the change refreshing and think of it as a new adventure. I do carry an epi pen and use Benadryl when I need to, becauase the next time I might not be so lucky and would be displeased with the results of another go-round.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Neuropsychological test is broad term that covers dozens of specific tests geared to examine specif brain areas. As a person with a history of involuntary institutionalization, and moderate brain injury I am sure I was subjected to any number of these repeatedly:

Neuropsychological test - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Most of them are innocuous in terms of being stressors or difficult or involving pain and discomfort.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Homemaker_Numero_Uno said:


> Was your coma caused by an accident or a medical condition or was it medically induced following an accident or surgery?


I had ARDS. The condition causes severe lung inflammation. When I arrived at a regional hospital from a local hospital, I was unconscious. My lips and fingers had already turned blue. I was placed on a ventilator for 14 days (and placed in a drug induced coma). In addition, my electrolytes had to be constantly monitored--they were all over the place. There were also major circulatory problems and blood clots. There was also a fever which hoovered around 104 degrees for more than two weeks. I can still remember ice packed all around me at the first hospital. Therefore, the brain damage could have resulted from many sources.

I'm glad you took time to share your experience. It is very similar. I have found hypnosis and meditation to be very helpful as well. I've come a long way. I can walk, drive, and take care of myself for the most part. The doctors initially told my family those basic things would be unlikely. 

Now, I'm looking to go further-- although it's going to be different. I obviously can't go back to my old occupation. I can't process numbers, comprehend detailed phone conversations, follow verbal instructions, or pay attention to anything for very long. And like you, I'm starting to find new areas. For example, I was creative before this illness. Now, however, I'm very creative and can do artwork like nothing before.....if I could stay focused. My therapist suspects there are other areas which I may now excel in. She and I are hoping these tests will help us fine tune which direction I need to take. I agree the old is dead; I'm trying to discovery what to do with the "new" life.

My children are the hardest on me. They can't understand why I'm not working. Certainly my resume looks impressive. But, some of those skills listed don't belong to me any longer. It's getting to be tricky in this job market. Did you end up changing careers? I'm willing to do that. I guess I'm hoping the testing helps me find the "new" me.


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

My husband has had extensive neuro testing after his stroke in 1998
and TBI in 2008.

His testing post-TBI involved 2 days of 5 hours each in measuring his cognitive ability, memory (recall, short-term, long-term, etc.). It showed significant memory issues (especially long-term) and cognitive deficits.

The VA redid his neuro testing late last year (2010). This was three different sessions of 4 hours each and involved computer aided testing, visual, vocal, and one-on-one testing face-to-face by the examiner.

The results showed that he still suffered memory loss, but to a lesser degree and still showed cognitive deficits. One thing new that came out, that we had recognized in day-to-day activities but did not know if it was related was that he can only do one thing at a time and is easily distracted by outside forces - noises, people talking - any environment other than quiet affects how he functions - he has become extremely hypersensitive to noise. They also discovered that while he could accomplish tasks, that his ability to accomplish them at a normal pace was greatly impaired. In other words, he does everything slowly. His brain does not work at the speed it did before.

The test(s) were very enlightening and told us just how far he had come and where he was still stuck.

Another thing they were able to determine is that he has Ataxia - the brain, like a computer, knows what he wants to say and/or do, but it doesn't output (or like a computer, print out when you press print). Explains part of his speech issue.

So - don't be worried - it will affirm things that you haven't been able to put your finger on or figure out if it's related to brain issues or you're just loosing your mind and it will put to rest that, if anything is wrong, it's not your imagination.

Good luck and keep us posted. I live with someone who is brain-damaged so I know how difficult it can be for you/them and also how hard it is for family members to understand and adapt. It's been almost 3 years post-TBI and I am still learning to adapt and understand, I think I always will. Because things never remain static - they are always changing - after his mini-stroke in May, things have shifted again - he is right-handed, but now writing with his left hand (legibly) and he can now feel sharp pains on his left side and couldn't before.

The brain is a funny thing!


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

Outcome was rehab.

He is still in speech, occupational and physical therapy. In addition, he sees a neuro-psychologist monthly.

They have him on two memory aiding drugs - Namenda and Aricept that help quite a bit.

In addition, his VA disability rating was increased. They took it from 30% to 70% just for the neurological deficits.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi. Wow the similarities are very close in terms of what we lost. What caused your lungs to fill up? Mine was caused by allergic reaction. My fingers and feet turned blue, and I could not maintain body temperature at all. My lungs were filled up and my trachea was swelled almost shut I had trouble breathing let alone thinking. My husband was not very supportive, he said I should just get over it, and try to eat. The problem was, what I ate (applesauce, organic apple juice...) only made the problem worse. Like a dummy I took hot showers thinking it would improve lung function, in anaphylaxis heat only makes it worse. Well, that is all water under the bridge. My H was having an affair (he says only emotional, just email but really I have my doubts and there was other abuse going on, not just the affair), so I'm sure he did not care at all if I died or not. I spent a day at the hospital and he did not come home from spending the day with his gf's brother building a deck on the house that very well could have been built without him there. When I was in the hospital being evaluated, he went rock climbing with his friend, and didn't even stop to bring me a taco on the way through, not even 10 minutes out of his way (the hospital was 2 hours+ from our home), cause it would have made him late for dinner at his friends' house with his wife and kids. So as you can see, in addition to brain damage I've had some other issues I had to deal with. The brain damage makes dealing with these other issues easier, not more difficult. because I have lost 'higher logic' I can now pay attention to how I feel and intuition which has always been right, logic was NOT my best friend, so good riddance to that, being reasoned with was not beneficial to me, ever!

Driving was the worst!!!! I was always getting startled, even when I could see there was a car behind me that was going to pass, when it went into the blind spot it was out of sight out of mind so then when it came back into sight as it passed into my peripheral I would be so scared and startled. I got lost easily, even when on familiar territory, and combined with no sense of time it was quite challenging. I drove slowly and was always scared of not seeing pedestrians, that would be the worst. Plus, the spedometer seemed a bit foreign, I could never pinpoint if I should read it from the right or the left and if it was in between numbers, I could not quite remember which numbers it was in between and exactly what was the speed limit posted. So I'd have to go by what the other cars were doing, except in rural places sometimes the cars go real fast on the highway. Or I end up going too slow and then a car or truck speed up behind me and surprise me. But, no accidents due to being aware that I had limitations. I had defensive driving class for one of my jobs and used to drive a flightline emergency vehicle also have driven in 3rd world Asia as well as Japan and major cities in the US, so have deeply engrained habits as far as safety...again intuition.

I am changing careers. I have my H's post 9-11 GI benefits to use as well as a veteran's scholarship myself, the benefits come with full tuition and a tax-free housing allowance, my health care is nearly free and I have some child support from my kids' dad he is contributing since I left my old profession (or it left me). I am no longer crack-shot at statistics or math or putting together data puzzles but I do have a fair amount of knowledge in data management and caretaking so have been volunteering. But I'm going to school for comparative literature and creative writing and will take it easy on myself for the three years I can use benefits. The college is nearby which was a surprise, I did not know they offered the major I really wanted and that they were also a veteran friendly school. Lucky me. After that if I can get work as a film critic or in a film theater doing anything that is great. If not then I have no aversion to working as a clerk in a library or as a data reference librarian at a college or clerking in a bookstore, working in a museum, etc. 

I've been working in an independent film theater as a volunteer doing some database work and it has given me a good feel of what I can and can't do and how much and the ins and outs of scheduling and keeping up with stuff. 2 people in my office have severe allergies one had some fairly severe medical complications as a result and one other person has intermittent memory loss. So don't make the assumption that nobody else has challenges or that it is limiting or has to be. It's not like that at all (much to my surprise).

Meanwhile I have been taking ballroom dance class. I find that the combination of music, movement, rhythm and patterns plus other people is immensely therapeutic. If you can afford classes, I'd highly recommend. Indoor belayed rock climbing might be fun too. Although the chalk might not be best for lungs :-| Adult gymnastics...? Music lessons with an instrument?

I hear you on the impressive resume. I worked for 2 Harvard outfits and business school at an Ivy league for several years, independent contract with a decent portfolio for 10 years...now I'm like sorry guys I lost my marbles going for comparative literature, sold my reference books. I'd look at them and realize they were too confusing. The two references I had left I took to my volunteer office and left there to use. I worked mainly in health care quality improvement, after my misdiagnosis I lost my taste for that kind of work. Gee, I wonder why?

It's tempting to take the low-dose Olanzapine that restored the connections needed for my former work but it is a 2-edged sword and I'd rather live without those connections than to go back to that old life. It's much more interesting having left it behind. Did you try anything like that in the way of Rx? It was given to me on trial, .25mg once a night. I felt like a zombie, gained tons of weight, had no emotions other than that of dumb and happy, was not creative at all, didn't care and could program all day long and sleep like a baby at night. Sedated and happy. For two weeks, it was really nice, as we were moving and I really needed the break from everything that was going on at the time. But it is not anything I could do long-term. That stuff certainly does work well, but at a price and it is not tested thoroughly especially for off-label use. They were very clear that it was a pot-shot. Try this, they said. See if it helps the lingering symptoms. They did not know when I was discharged that my illness had been caused by anaphylaxis, only that I had unexplained illness with some kind of brain issues involved. 

My kids like the new me. 
But as I pointed out, life handed me mitigating factors.
I was in no pressure to become like the old me, my husband was deployed by the time I found out about the lying involved with his affair during my illness and thereafter, and came to my senses about the abuse...so I have been left on my own, more or less, to deal with my therapy and figuring out what is left and what is there, what's new, etc. Going back in time to put together the pieces, etc. Especially regarding my H. 

I have had to deal with a lot of nasty stuff in my life, but where one door closes another one seems to open, so I try not to worry about it too much. I accept good fortune when it comes along but am not a coward when it comes to unpleasant stuff - and there is always plenty of that!

If you survived to this point, you are probably the same way.
I guess the bottom line is to proceed. 
If your mind decided to lose pieces of itself, perhaps they weren't necessary. One belief about illness in holistic medicine is that it is a balancing factor. For me, there really was something else going on in my life that I was aware of but not really aware of - at the time I became sick. So in a way, even though clearly I was physically sick, this mind over matter thing with psychotic anxiety as a working diagnosis, while really really far-fetched and a huge detour from anaphylaxis caused by birch pollen and apples - raises the question... how can something that is supposed to be so good for you (nature, fruits and vegetables) pretty much darn near kill you? If you don't look at the reality and question assumptions of what is natural and therefore good: the answer is - easily. 

For the most part, I have streamlined my life and minimized my responsibilities to the point where it cannot be noticed how far I am functionally from where I used to be. But then again, it has been over a year and nobody has really noticed that I can say, so I wonder if I was wasting a lot of energy over-performing in the wrong areas beforehand.

Or, when my H comes home, it will be clear how much I cannot handle in a normal day. Right now I have a lot of time to do a little. Most of the time, I have trouble getting it done. Which is good, because I don't have anything else to do. I went to my volunteer job today and even that was a struggle, and I gave up trying to figure out how much $ to put in the parking meter and pressed the max button. Some days are just really rough. I did get dressed though, and had a few compliments on my outfit. Before you diss this accomplishment, there were days on end I could not do this and that was only a year ago. Plus I can drive my car even if I struggle with the meter maths.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Homemaker_Numero_Uno said:


> What caused your lungs to fill up?


That's part of the mystery as well. None of the usual causes were present--chest trauma, asthma, allergies, heart conditions, near drowning, pneumonia, etc. Absolutely nothing turned up as a cause. Also, no fluid ever accumulated directly in the lungs; they merely became inflamed and rigid. Some people believe foul play was involved. And that gnaws at me sometimes too. 




Homemaker_Numero_Uno said:


> Meanwhile I have been taking ballroom dance class. I find that the combination of music, movement, rhythm and patterns plus other people is immensely therapeutic. If you can afford classes, I'd highly recommend. Indoor belayed rock climbing might be fun too. Although the chalk might not be best for lungs :-| Adult gymnastics...? Music lessons with an instrument?


At the moment nothing much in my immediate area like that to do. Music lessons are completely out. I'm not the least bit musically inclined. Physically demanding activities are a bit much still. I can now walk a mile (when the weather is cold). Anything strenuous brings on chest pain and major coughing. There are still problems within the heart and lungs. I'm going to see the cardiologist and pumonologist for a follow up when I get the money. 





Homemaker_Numero_Uno said:


> Did you try anything like that in the way of Rx?


I've never taken anything--and really don't plan to. I've seen more harm than good come from most medications in those drug classes. Besides I have accepted "different", so I shall try to live within the new parameters. Assuming I find out exactly what all the new parameters are.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

MarriedWifeInLove said:


> So - don't be worried - it will affirm things that you haven't been able to put your finger on or figure out if it's related to brain issues or you're just loosing your mind and it will put to rest that, if anything is wrong, it's not your imagination.


I spent another 4 hours testing today. They have definitely narrowed down the problem areas. The tests today were mega frustrating! I should have a final appointment with the psychologist soon. It will be interesting to see his recommendations. I'm hoping I can find a way to earn a living again anyway.

Thanks for the encouragement. I hope your husband continues to improve too. There's always hope.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

I hope it goes well and you'll be back around to update.

I wonder if you inhaled something not good.

Were the symptoms sudden?

I had a clear black and white divide between feeling great and the next minute feeling like I'd inhaled poison gas. I reported it initially and almost right away to supervisor and occ health nurse as a reaction to bathroom spray because they had been using something mango scented. 

I know the day I got really sick of course there was dust and also birch pollen and I'd be eating apples right before, but there was also lead paint abatement and asbestos abatement going on. While I was being dizzy and sweating and drooling and all that, I was aware that an ambulance came to the building or close by, and later on the doors and windows to our secure building were open. My computer monitor shorted out a few days later, and had to be replaced, I mean, it SPARKED big time. I almost thought I was hallucinating but I know for sure it did that. People in the building got nosebleeds and very irritable and had itchy eyes and also someone came down with some kind of sudden and severe arthritis. People had swollen feet and their blood pressure had to be controlled with meds, one or two ladies that I know of. The guy I was with just after getting sick, in my work area, was out for almost a week with a really bad flu or something. He was an administrator and said that he had diabetes and that it was just a flu and so bad because of diabetes. But his coworkers told me when I inquired about him that he almost never called in sick and he was out for almost a whole week. I was told when I outprocessed the organization never to contact him again. The Friday after it happened (which was a Monday), the National Guard medical unit and the Hazmat team came in for '2 days of joint exercises in and around our building'. By the time I thought to get my lead checked a month later, it was 6 (blood lead, not capillary prick), and then in June the same test was 2. 10 is enough to have symptoms, and the test is fairly accurate. I wonder what it was when I was really sick? My kids had some mild symptoms during that time as well. So there is some idea that it wasn't only due to allergies, but to other stuff too, and like the guy who was with me, I took it harder than others because of being exposed more geographically but also because of the allergens on top of whatever was released. Yes I stopped going to work. I was too sick to keep it up but also I like to be alive. There was no way I was going back in there. My stuff I asked back for, took a long while to be returned to me. Oh, the other thing, there was a janitor and he was cleaning and I thought maybe it was a chemical used for cleaning I got exposed to, he said, these things are new, they just asked me to start wiping all surfaces down with this (Morning Mist) morning and night. Plus he said he was being let go the next week and replaced with a new service. Sigh. The case worker assigned to me for rehab and stuff said I probably was exposed. I had filed a report to OSHA and there was an investigation, but what happened is that my official work station was moved to a different location altogether, the rest of the people in that building were state union employees and therefore not covered under OSHA. I asked for an OSHA report after and never got one, kept getting the run-around. When I did go finally to a different VA than the one where that medical unit was that had been involved in the exercises, they thought I had been exposed to something too...so all the tests - lots and lots of toxicology tests. And of course at some point I did suspect my H, because of the way he'd been acting and there was that EA or whatever he was carrying on and lying about...and he was really really really against me going to the hospital. He refused to go with me in April, I had to go to Boston to occupational health specialty clinic on my own, he never drove me to the VA that was 3 hours away from where we lived, wouldn't take time off to go with me to my annual physical (the day my BP was 158/128 and I felt like I was going to blow a gasket in the back of my head) and when I was in the VA for testing he didn't even visit me, wouldn't even drop off a taco! He might be a sh*t, but I don't think he poisoned me. Still, he allowed me to take the olanzapine and never once said anything to anyone about how he had treated me or that there was a reason I would have symptoms of anxiety and paranoia (he WAS cheating and lying during this time period). I can't believe he would do something like that. So it does make me wonder if he was involved as he is National Guard and he'd rather save his neck on a job situation than to stick it out for me in any way. 
I still have my doubts. How could you have a wife who is so sick and pretty much just ignore them like that, tell them to 'get over it'. I was so bad that 3 months after the initial attack I was still immediately asked to admit to hospital (I bought a few days due to children's care arrangements with their bio dad, but they checked in with me every day to make sure I was still okay - and that was 3 months after...during that time my H had even went away for a couple weeks, went climbing, kept emailing his sweetie, and who knows what else.) I do believe in karma. So I don't worry much about other people's punishment. Not my thing. I've seen people get what's coming to them without me so much as lifting a finger or even caring about it. I don't control that accounting. Positively or negatively.

I totally get about the foul play. The thing is, when you're that sick, and just happy to be alive, you have to think, where am I going to put my energy...and because you're already somewhat brain-damaged, people think, wow, person's got a screw loose...as in gee she thinks she's been poisoned by the government. Well, not PURPOSELY, but SOMEONE upstairs at the work site got hauled away in an ambulance that morning and the administrators covered it up, and that other guy got really sick and all those other people had weird symptoms on top of that there were rules later about how to clean your desk and not eating at your desk or leaving out cups and stuff like that. They said it was mice. Um, right. 

Soooooooo......that's my story.
All I know is it's been over a year, I have had a couple other instances of milder but similar allergy symptoms and with OTC meds they went away. I NEVER want to be that sick again. It was an absolute nightmare.

Someone asked me today what grade my kids were in, I was helping out at school, I got one grade a year off. Close enough?

The organizer handed me a schedule, I looked at it, I looked at her, she looked at me, she took it back from me. I said, just tell me when it is time for me to eat lunch.  I remembered that putting potato chips IN the hamburger is really good.

I noticed a newfound skill of chilling out. Some of the 3rd graders showed me a fairy house they had built, showed me a trillium (rare plant) in the edge of the woods in back of the school, and another explained to me that the robin's egg I found in my driveway yesterday was due to housecleaning by a mother robin after the egg hatches, they fly away with it and drop it somewhere (now that I think about it, probably so predators won't know where the nest is...). The top of the shell was neatly put into the bottom of the shell. This was all news to me. Another child told me that the brownies I had brought to the grandparent's luncheon a month ago were most awesome ever. Oh, and a fourth grader asked me to seesaw with her and then showed off how she could loft me (I'm compact, my older son who is 20 said the correct terminology among me would be 'fun-sized' - rolling eyes here.) It is nice to be out of the adult world and to have normal discussions about the frog that lives in the culvert under my driveway. 

My kids both won the prizes where you estimate the number of objects in a container. Good for them! (I hope they will not ever want or need me to help them with their math homework.)


----------

